# Taxi Authority considering $5,000 fine for “driver no-shows”



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

"This is absolutely unacceptable," said Stan Olsen, chairman of the regulatory agency that oversees Southern Nevada's 16 taxi companies. "These types of situations in the future will be treated with a heavy hand, and I mean a fine."
Olsen said drivers could face a maximum $5,000 fine per offense for failing to show up.
https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/taxicab-authority-talks-no-shows-fines-for-las-vegas-drivers/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Intredasting. I’m sure boober is jealous and wishes they could do that


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This is how you get $5/mile rates.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

One and done.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

He's got no skin on his ass if he doesn't insist the same for TNC. It's the ongoing double standard which kills me.
If I could charge a cancellation fee to no-show pax like Fuber drivers do I'd be in a better financial situation.

And you know Fuber no-shows on pax all the time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

We'll see if he has the balls to do it or not...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

9 times out of 10, the no-show is totally justifiable.
A lady calls WAYYYYY out of the cab companies service area.
"I only need to get these groceries home 3 blocks!"
Then dispatch is saddled with trying to find a driver who wants to LOSE money.
When I owned the cab company, I got these calls all the time, 5 times a day.
Here's how I handled them.
"Yeah, no. That's a $20 loss for the driver and the company. Ill tell you what; give me a credit card over the phone right now and I'll pre charge it $25. Hello? Are you still on the phone? Hello?"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The issue needs to be solved, but $5k seems just a tad excessive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 9 times out of 10, the no-show is totally justifiable.
> A lady calls WAYYYYY out of the cab companies service area.
> "I only need to get these groceries home 3 blocks!"
> Then dispatch is saddled with trying to find a driver who wants to LOSE money.
> ...


Some of the Orlando suburbs... wow...

People just don't get it.

Honestly some of these suburbs i think the cab company should just stop servicing,

Which of these is providing better customer service?

1 "We are an Orlando Cab company, Apopka is just too far away, we don't service Apopka"

VS
2 "We'll get a cab to you when we can, no i have no idea if.. sorry when that will happen"
*5 hours later no cab...*

In all honesty, if i lived out there. And I was trying to get a cab ride to work or the airport... i'd rather have them tell me number 2. Because if i was trying to get to work, and there was NO POSSIBLE WAY that was ever going to happen, i'd rather have them come out and tell me that they don't service Apopka at all. Then i would try much harder to fanangle a ride from a coworker, just drive myself to the airport, or call off work and get a rental car and a ride from a friend to pick up the rental car.

"no" hurts but not as bad as "when we get around to it" turning into no.

There are zones that i just won't go drag myself out to (that i can pickup at) And I still won't do it even if i'm not doing ANYTHING

23 miles empty for a mystery fare, or a risking a no-show?

That's easily 45-50 minutes total while gambling that they are still going to want/need a ride by the time I get there.

The odds of going 45 minutes without a fare when i'm not doing anything? That's a really low odds. I would put the probability at 99% chance i get something a lot closer, to the point where it's pretty much a sure bet.

The odds of driving 25 minutes to the middle of nowhere and getting a no-show? then having to drive 25 minutes back empty?

50% that i make nothing for wasting all the time, 
40% i make crap (Less than $10 or my costs for 1 hour),
5% its' worth the time invested in driving out there ($20+).
And a 5% chance that it will go sideways/fubar and i'll never get paid for dealing with some podunk hillbilly BS/sob story.

"Oh you want to go 20 miles away from orlando from here for $10? GTFO!"

"you don't want to make money?"

"GTFO!"

There's a reason these areas are under served by taxis, the same reason uber drivers refuse pings that are 20+ minutes out. There's no making money out in podunk country doing short runs, so that makes it NEVER worth it. If it was possible to make money out there, they would be doing it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> "This is absolutely unacceptable," said Stan Olsen, chairman of the regulatory agency that oversees Southern Nevada's 16 taxi companies. "These types of situations in the future will be treated with a heavy hand, and I mean a fine."
> Olsen said drivers could face a maximum $5,000 fine per offense for failing to show up.
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/taxicab-authority-talks-no-shows-fines-for-las-vegas-drivers/


Sounds great! Also increase the pax no show fee to $5,000 and I'm in.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

This is all a phony setup to booster Stan Olsen's importance. Out of the 16 cab companies in Vegas, he called the only one that doesn't promote radio dispatched calls. The "dispatcher" taking radio calls is actually a driver and he doesn't dispatch them. He'll take the calls himself if its convenient. Most of the time, he would tell the caller to call another cab company, one that DOES radio calls.
Go to a public place, like a mall, or hospital, there is a list of the different cab companies to call for service. 15 out of 16 cab companies are listed. Western Cab is omitted from that list.
So if Stan Olsen is not even aware of the practices of the various cab companies, he is obviously not qualified to oversee the cab industry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> This is all a phony setup to booster Stan Olsen's importance. Out of the 16 cab companies in Vegas, he called the only one that doesn't promote radio dispatched calls. The "dispatcher" taking radio calls is actually a driver and he doesn't dispatch them. He'll take the calls himself if its convenient. Most of the time, he would tell the caller to call another cab company, one that DOES radio calls.
> Go to a public place, like a mall, or hospital, there is a list of the different cab companies to call for service. 15 out of 16 cab companies are listed. Western Cab is omitted from that list.
> So if Stan Olsen is not even aware of the practices of the various cab companies, he is obviously not qualified to oversee the cab industry.


Totally figures.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I called for a cab, mostly street hails unless prearranged but do most cab dispatchers obtain destinations upon taking the appt?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I can't remember the last time I called for a cab, mostly street hails unless prearranged but do most cab dispatchers obtain destinations upon taking the appt?


Yeah, destination could keep the driver ALIVE. Also the way I ran my company, I'd know how much money the job would gross and net. Destination is important.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What about this scenario, if you are doing a private cash or credit ride, are you able to go unavailable to complete it or they wont let u do that?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And you know Fuber no-shows on pax all the time.


In D.C. this is called the infamous Shirlington Shuffle AKA Shuffle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He's got no skin on his ass if he doesn't insist the same for TNC. It's the ongoing double standard which kills me.
> If I could charge a cancellation fee to no-show pax like Fuber drivers do I'd be in a better financial situation.
> 
> And you know Fuber no-shows on pax all the time.


He may find himself
" Sleeping with Jimmy".

Wherever Hoffa may be . . .( i hear football games appease his spirit now)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He may find himself
> " Sleeping with Jimmy".
> 
> Wherever Hoffa may be . . .( i hear football games appease his spirit now)


The word on the street is he's in some Detroit highrise foundation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So if Stan Olsen is not even aware of the practices of the various cab companies, he is obviously not qualified to oversee the cab industry.


In the Capital of Your Nation, the primary qualification TO regulate the cab business is either total ignorance of it or believing only the popular myths about it. There was one more qualification under His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty: you had to be hostile to the cab business or at least have a trade group that was.



Kodyhead said:


> do most cab dispatchers obtain destinations upon taking the appt?


Some do; some do not. The Capital of Your Nation actually had a regulation that prohibited dispatchers from asking destinations. At the D.C. cab companies, it was rare that the dispatcher answered the telephone. We had order takers that we called "operators". The language of the regulation did not say anything about operators; only dispatchers.

In the Zone Days, we had to take destinations so we could know if we could double and triple up calls. Even once the meters came, we wanted to know both for security and knowing if we could chase a driver for it.

What I am wondering about this is did the company simply not send a cab, or did it send one and the driver did not cover the job?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the Capital of Your Nation, the primary qualification TO regulate the cab business is either total ignorance of it or believing only the popular myths about it. There was one more qualification under His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty: you had to be hostile to the cab business or at least have a trade group that was.
> 
> Some do; some do not. The Capital of Your Nation actually had a regulation that prohibited dispatchers from asking destinations. At the D.C. cab companies, it was rare that the dispatcher answered the telephone. We had order takers that we called "operators". The language of the regulation did not say anything about operators; only dispatchers.
> 
> ...


This is why no one should have obligated to the job in question. Again, as you know, fringe areas and far suburbs are almost impossible to service.
With today's technology, were I to be dumb enough to start another cab company, I'd install recording equipment on all the incoming phone lines.
"Your honor, play the tape at 1:06. The pax asked for a cab 60 miles out, and we said "I'm sorry, we won't be servicing that without a verified credit card for $150 in advance".
Which is fancy legal taxi talk for "get the **** off my phone".


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> We'll see if he has the balls to do it or not...


I'm goin' with "NOT!"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"Cab companies that have not yet installed the technology were asked to determine when their cabs could be outfitted with GPS devices, which cost roughly $900 apiece, Olsen said."_
Affordable GPS technology has been available for years. It's not about the install cost, it's about the illegal long-hauling practices that these cabbie-cartels have benefited from by ripping off the millions of tourists who come to Las Vegas.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"Cab companies that have not yet installed the technology were asked to determine when their cabs could be outfitted with GPS devices, which cost roughly $900 apiece, Olsen said."_
> Affordable GPS technology has been available for years. It's not about the install cost, it's about the illegal long-hauling practices that these cabbie-cartels have benefited from by ripping off the millions of tourists who come to Las Vegas.


there's definitely some truth to this. We're I to move to Vegas, I would carefully examine the different cab companies and I would settle on a cab company that had no intention of expecting me to Long Haul.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I did some research into the cab fare in question,

specifically WHERE he called a cab to.

He wasn't in the middle of nowhere, he was 8-10 minutes from the strip, and 10 minutes from the airport.

Being in the middle of nowhere?

Not the case, not by a LONGSHOT.


Where he was, was a mall.


Malls are by a product of beinga mall, one of the trickier places to

A. Find the customer
B. Actually find the CORRECT customer
C. (The odds of running into someone who isn't the correct customer and wants a ride can be pretty high).

(Are we getting the point here?)

Taxi drivers are also often very limited (compared to uber) as to how much contact they can make with the customer.

And to me?

It looks like he was using the mall as airport parking for the day and he was going to get a taxi to the airport and play the airport regulator game (it's about 3 miles away from the airport), and get a cab back when he's done to pick up his car.

But instead of going to the airport to write some tickets they gave him a new excuse to do something.



My suspicion?

The taxi driver on his fare went to the mall and found the first willing customer, said the heck with it, and picked them up anyway. Which is a violation, and a dick move on the part of the driver... if there was even a driver dispatched. I personally suspect with the proximity to both the airport and the strip that there WAS someone dispatched to pick him, and for whatever reason it didn't happen. We arn't talking about the middle of nowhere, we are talking a huge gigantic pain the the rear to find.



My evaluation, the guy called a cab to one of the biggest PIA spots there is to call a cab from and things went FUBAR on the fare, and an hour later... he never got picked up.


If your a taxi regulator, you should be smart enough not to call a taxi at a mall and expect it to not go sideways.

3 of the biggest malls in the area here in Orlando? they won't dispatch cabs to these malls, because they put in cab stands instead, because malls have such a high probability to go sideways.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I did some research into the cab fare in question,
> 
> specifically WHERE he called a cab to.
> 
> ...


Okay let me clarify and back this up. Malls are the biggest pain-in-the-ass...pain let me clarify. You get to the mall. You look for a main entrance, or a Johnny Rockets etc and you dial the pax.
"This is your driver I'm at the main mall entrance by Johnny Rockets".
"No IM at the main entrance by Macy's!"
So now you spend 5 minutes driving to Macy's.
"This is your driver I'm at Macy's".
"I'm at Macy's TOO!"
So you move over to the side door of Macy's.
And so on
And so on.
I bet he waited the reguation 5 minutes and got the hell out of there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I bet he waited the reguation 5 minutes and got the hell out of there.


*That's ONLY IF the driver can contact the customer directly*, which is something I can't do in most normal circumstances, dispatch has to be a go-between for privacy reasons. There's a regulation requiring that, and it does make it a heck of a lot harder for a driver to stalk someone. It's not uncommon for this to be the case with large taxi companies.

(This is about normal for the one mall here without a cab stand)

**10 minute* drive to the mall*

Arrive at mall main entrance
*on hold *5 minutes**

"ask my customer where they are at the mall specifically, they aren't at the main entrance"

*on hold *3 minutes**

"They say they are at Macys"

"I need to know which door? at Macys" I ask

*on hold *3 more minutes**

"The customer isn't picking up" they reply.

**4 minutes* driving to the closest door to Macys*

*no one walking up wanting a ride*

**3 minutes* on hold*

"The customer isn't picking up" they say.

"Take me off the fare if they aren't answering, they must have already gotten a ride"

*Total time on fare, 28 minutes, no customer loaded.

*
If I had run into ANYONE who wanted a ride during that fiasco i'd probably taken them and played stupid later.

If i call a cab to a mall to pick me up (thinking of the one mall that doesn't have a cab stand)...... i'd leave the mall and walk over to the Bahama breeze in the mall parking lot and not call it to the actual mall. It's a much smaller target to hit and much easier to find.

The smallest area possible is the easiest to hit. The front doors of Bahama breeze is a 4 foot square that's 100% unique. The "mall" is one of dozens of doors. Some of the STORES JUST A SINGLE STORE have multiple doors on multiple levels.

On uber... i'd probably cancel the moment i realized it was a mall... not worth the aggravation. Or low ratings for having to call 3-4 times to find them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Word.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I did some research into the cab fare in question,
> 
> specifically WHERE he called a cab to.
> 
> ...


Speculation is sometimes fun, but you are wrong about some things.
(Again I say that the whole setup was phony to make Olsen look and feel important. He wasn't going to the airport. It was just a phony test. He drove home after his claim a taxi never showed up for him.)

The mall has a dedicated cab stand at the main entrance. Covered with bench seating. Taxis stage there.

The mall is not big. At all. Very few entrances. Very easy to find pax.

While you're right about dispatched drivers just picking up the first person they see, without confirming, often times pax call a taxi and grab the first taxi that cruises by, not waiting for the actual cab the called for. Now you have a no show. Its a real problem at Walmart and grocery stores. In a case like this, dispatch would usually just tell the pax to go to the cab stand and get a taxi there, just like they would never send a taxi to a casino. Just go to the cab stand.

If he waited an hour for a taxi at the mall, he's doing it wrong. No way was there not a taxi available (dropping off, cruising through, or staging) during that time. Sorry. This is all BS.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Speculation is sometimes fun, but you are wrong about some things.
> (Again I say that the whole setup was phony to make Olsen look and feel important. He wasn't going to the airport. It was just a phony test. He drove home after his claim a taxi never showed up for him.)
> 
> The mall has a dedicated cab stand at the main entrance. Covered with bench seating. Taxis stage there.
> ...


Vegas is the most unique taxi market in the nation. 100% ownership of cabs by companies, massive commission at strip joints, corruption at a soddom and gommorah level.
Vegas cab business doesn't compare to anywhere else. Much like the rest of Vegas, it's unique.
I actually wish I'd built a house there instead of here. I'd work just enough of a night shift to get rich off strip joint commissions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Speculation is sometimes fun, but you are wrong about some things.
> (Again I say that the whole setup was phony to make Olsen look and feel important. He wasn't going to the airport. It was just a phony test. He drove home after his claim a taxi never showed up for him.)
> 
> The mall has a dedicated cab stand at the main entrance. Covered with bench seating. Taxis stage there.
> ...


That's new info i didn't have...
(I thought a cab stand could solve a lot of problems there) Guess they thought of it a LONG time ago.

So yes, like you... i'm putting my skeptical hat on and doubting this. It doesn't take a genius to find a taxi at a cab stand. I guess we are dealing with a Forest Gump here..

Cause if he called a cab and wasn't at the cab stand he is an idiot, or a stooge for Scruber/Gryft.

My guess is he is just an idiot.

It would be a far more convincing story if he had been stranded at a walmart because his car wouldn't start and couldn't get a cab home with his groceries.

That's a believable story.

And of taxi markets around the US Orlando is most like Vegas actually. There's several dozen places that taxis are never dispatched to, because taxis line up there. *if you can name another city with dozens of cab stands let me know*


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Vegas is the most unique taxi market in the nation. 100% ownership of cabs by companies, massive commission at strip joints, corruption at a soddom and gommorah level.
> Vegas cab business doesn't compare to anywhere else. Much like the rest of Vegas, it's unique.
> I actually wish I'd built a house there instead of here. I'd work just enough of a night shift to get rich off strip joint commissions.


Oh, there's better places that give much higher "commissions"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 9 times out of 10, the no-show is totally justifiable.
> A lady calls WAYYYYY out of the cab companies service area.
> "I only need to get these groceries home 3 blocks!"
> Then dispatch is saddled with trying to find a driver who wants to LOSE money.
> ...


Perfect solution !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Perfect solution !


I had the King Solomon touch. One time a restauranteur tried to book a Friday 5 pm time call for a party going one block.
"$35 in advance" I told him.
He argued vehemently.
I likened it to one of his customers reserving a table at 7pm on a SaTURDAY and just ordering French fries. He lied and said he'd take that reservation.
I eventually had to hang up on him...

I dont suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I had the King Solomon touch. One time a restauranteur tried to book a Friday 5 pm time call for a party going one block.
> "$35 in advance" I told him.
> He argued vehemently.
> I likened it to one of his customers reserving a table at 7pm on a SaTURDAY and just ordering French fries. He lied and said he'd take that reservation.
> ...


We still get a lot folk who like the idea of vehicle choice and pre-booking surety that using a Private Hire service provides.

But then there are some who feel affronted by our asking for a minimum 1-2hr charge for the "very important" short transfer, complaining that it would probably be just $20-30 in an Uber Black. At that I offer them the link to download the Uber App and if they are a 1st-timer a credit towards the lucky-dip game UBER's great App will provide to them!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *That's ONLY IF the driver can contact the customer directly*, which is something I can't do in most normal circumstances, dispatch has to be a go-between for privacy reasons. There's a regulation requiring that,


I was not aware that Orlando had a regulation such as that. Here, the cab company call assignment system provides the driver with a telephone number, as does the D.C. Taxi Application. Sometimes, Curb provides one; some times it does not. Uber Taxi, of course, provides the dummy number.

There ARE times when the number provided is no good, or, goes to the office somewhere in Pennsylvania, but most of the time, you can get hold of the customer directly. It makes it easier at all of the Government buildings, here.



Taxi2Uber said:


> The mall has a dedicated cab stand at the main entrance. Covered with bench seating. Taxis stage there.
> 
> The mall is not big. At all. Very few entrances.
> 
> ...


When you consider that these UberX drivers can not get a customer to come three doors up the street, because that was the only place that the driver could wait while the customer was taking his sweet time coming out, or, you consider that drivers can not get a customer to cross the street because it is not necessarily just a SIGN that does not permit a U-turn, but there is a PHYSICAL BARRIER some four feet high, it does not necessarily surprise me that someone would not walk to a cab stand at a small mall. To be sure, such a person scores high on the Rocket Scientist Index, but, we have more than a few customers out here like that.

One more thing about these users: If you DO actually agree to go around the block so that you can fetch these people, they then complain that they had to wait a long time.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Vegas 100% ownership of cabs by companies, .


You can not own your own cab in Las Vegas? I spent a year and a half in the suburbs beholden to a company as a renter; NEVER again!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It doesn't take a genius to find a taxi at a cab stand. I guess we are dealing with a Forest Gump here.. Cause if he called a cab and wasn't at the cab stand he is an idiot. My guess is he is just an idiot.
> 
> It would be a far more convincing story if he had been stranded at a walmart because his car wouldn't start and couldn't get a cab home with his groceries. And of taxi markets around the US Orlando is most like Vegas actually. There's several dozen places that taxis are never dispatched to, because taxis line up there.
> 
> *if you can name another city with dozens of cab stands let me know*


My money would be either on your guess or that he is not just your Standard Rocket Scientist, but the REAL THING.

Perhaps it works that way in Florida or Nevada. Here, we actually will send cabs to grocery stores and Wally Worlds. The shopping centres here do not usually have cab stands. One or two of the larger ones do, but, at those centres there is only one stand and, as it is a large shopping centre, many people do not want to walk to it. The people tend to wait at grocery stores and Wally World, much to the chagrin of the suburban drivers. In the City, we have three Wally Worlds. There is only one of them where it is easy to hail a cab. The other two are further uptown, so it is not as easy to hail one at those. The one near my house IS close to a METRO station that has a cab stand that is well covered (and always has been), so sometimes the customers there can hail a cab that is headed toward that METRO stop.

Despite the above, we do have places to which we will not send cabs. We call them NSP Clubs. Often, the dispatcher simply announced "Pick 'em up at the _________________ Hotel, three people going local!" If a driver went by there and got them, fine'; if not, who cared?

The Capital of Your Nation has cab stands everywhere.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh, there's better places that give much higher "commissions"


I understand that the hotels pay the drivers for bringing someone there. Here, when a driver tries to pick up at a hotel, especially if it is a good fare, the doorman has his hand out. This is one, of several, reasons why I insist that a hotel doorman is the second lowest form of life; Adrian Fenty is the LOWEST form of life. Another reason why we never sent cabs to hotels was that the doorman would give it away, if it were a mediocre trip or sell it, if it were decent. If it were a garbage trip, he would keep it there and call back all night. I told off more than one doorman over that one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was not aware that Orlando had a regulation such as that. Here, the cab company call assignment system provides the driver with a telephone number, as does the D.C. Taxi Application. Sometimes, Curb provides one; some times it does not. Uber Taxi, of course, provides the dummy number.


There's a reason for it as well.

It's a strange reason but there's a reason.

No shows also have to be called in by dispatch to comform the customer is MIA

Drivers can't declare a no show without dispatch's say so.

I know the policy dated back to pre cell phone days.

It might just still be in the law that DISPATCH must attempt to contact the customer before a no-show is declared.

It's literally the ONE thing that Uber does right (compared to the cab company I drive for) to be honest.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's a reason for it as well.
> 
> It's a strange reason but there's a reason.
> 
> ...


You forgot the cancellation fee that we don't get.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> "This is absolutely unacceptable," said Stan Olsen, chairman of the regulatory agency that oversees Southern Nevada's 16 taxi companies. "These types of situations in the future will be treated with a heavy hand, and I mean a fine."
> Olsen said drivers could face a maximum $5,000 fine per offense for failing to show up.
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/taxicab-authority-talks-no-shows-fines-for-las-vegas-drivers/


No way will that go down well, since there's a lot of grey area, situations where the driver attempted, but couldnt' find the rider, and then what, the rider reports a no show because he lied about where he was?

This is not going to fly.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I can't remember the last time I called for a cab, mostly street hails unless prearranged but do most cab dispatchers obtain destinations upon taking the appt?[/QUO
> 
> 
> Kodyhead said:
> ...


----------



## Vegas rides (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, something fishy. There is a cab stand there so no company would dispatch a driver out there. The dispatcher would have told him to go to the cab stand.

Exactly the same as if he had asked for cab to be sent to Mandalay Bay.


----------

